# What does a 320 lb. woman look like?



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

*The question is, What does a 320 pound woman look like?*

*Now, before you look at her pictures, get a mental image of what you think a woman who weighs 320 looks like.... *














Got it? 






Ready?


















Not what you were expecting, was it??!! 

The tallest and biggest woman in the world lives in Holland. 

She is 7'4" and weighs 320

Whata relief! Now we ALL know we aren't overweight, just too short!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

no pictures just the x


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Not sure if this is the one... but here is some interesting info:

snopes.com: World's Tallest Woman


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

ick...


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

booo!!!! no pics!!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

lets try again even though I can see them in the post


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, she is not the record holder. emails lie, LOL

but still I would not kick her out of bed for eating crackers.:lol:


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

wow!!! she's freakin' tall!! haha


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

7foot4 and still needs heels!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy Cow!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

danngg! those heels have to be at least..like 5 or 6 inches!

she doesnt need them! i'd be scared of her haha!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

well all i can say is " you go girl!!"...she is obvously comfy with herself! thats really neat.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

woooooooooow!!! Thats one tall mama!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

*Cough**

Ahem....


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I am only 1 foot 4 inches shorter then her!  Come Come Come lets have party!! hahahaa

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Jehanzeb, I think she would hurt you or cause you to hurt yourself. LOL


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahaha!! hurt me hurt me!!! hahaha 

Regards


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

roflmbo


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

im 5'9 and thats tall enough.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

wow haha


----------



## Jimi (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow :shock: I Dont wanna know how tall her Kids are, or would be.

When I See this ... i dont know how i should name it *lol* Im Proud about my tall ... Not too tall and not to small.

I dont know, if you ask me there isnt any good thing by having such a girlfriend, ok ... her Hoops ;-) But I think when you have a girlfriend of your Category, you will have more Fun ;-)

Greetings, Jimi


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Did you read the actual article tho? this women is actually 6'5.


----------



## HorseCrazyFan (Feb 14, 2009)

Holy Horsey :lol::lol: She's the tallest one I have ever seen. :shock:


----------



## HorseCrazyFan (Feb 14, 2009)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Did you read the actual article tho? this women is actually 6'5.



WOW! :shock: I think the record holder was over 7 ft :shock::?


----------

